# Urubamba · Viajando por el Perú



## ArthurM (Aug 9, 2009)

Urubamba

Ubicada en el corazón del Valle Sagrado, Urubamba (2 871 msnm), se encuentra a 78 km al noroeste de la ciudad del Cusco por la ruta a Chinchero. En la época prehispánica fue un centro agrícola muy importante. Hoy su economía se basa en la agricultura y el turismo, al ser una de las zonas más acogedoras del valle. Este poblado cuenta con buena infraestructura de servicios turísticos. Posee un clima envidiable por estar situada en plena ceja de selva, una de sus principales caracteristica es que es una de las zonas mas fertiles del Perú, en este mágico lugar se puede cultivar absolutamente cualquier tipo de cultivo, caracteristicas que hacen de Urubamba uno de los mejores lugares para vivir en la tierra








































































​


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

urubamba !!!!!!!!!! muy buena foto!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Sí, buenas fotos, me gustó mucho la primera. 
Muy agradable el lugar, al igual q los valles interandinos peruanos cercanos a la ceja de selva.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

QUE HERMOSO


----------



## vitucho21 (Nov 4, 2007)

buenas fotos


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos Arthur... espero que no queden ahi


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hermosa ciudad, se aprecia lindos colores...


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

q buenas tomas de urubamba.. un pueblo con mucho potencial...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que paisajes! lo raro es que no lo recuerdo así xD


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow que belleza, la panorámica es muy bonita y las iglesias ni que decir.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bellísimo, tanto la naturaleza como la arquitectura.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

wowwww....la vista del valle es espectacular, es un lugar de ensueño...buenas fotos eh¡¡¡


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

i love this place..it looks amazing!!!


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Alucinante.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Sencillamente espectacular!!!!


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

En las dos veces que fuí al Cusco, no pude ir a Urubamba...pero en la tercera es la vencida!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Una maravilla; ese aire andino se me hace muy atractivo para pasar unas semanas lejos de esta bolda de smog y neblina.

Un lugar mágico.


----------

